# My foxy visitor



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Well since the scare on Friday the girls have stayed in the shed unless I've been out with them to let them have a good run. Today I looked out to see how the weather was doing and check on the shed. My fox was asleep on top of it and still is as I'm typing. The girls are perfectly safe locked inside the shed so I took the oportunity to get some pictures of our visitor whilst it was safe. I felt kind of sorry for the fox, it managed to find the only dry patch along where the garage shelters the shed to curl up and sleep looking very cold and wet.

Mr Fox is on the left (who we keep seeing), Mrs Fox is on the right (we think she's pregnant as she has quite a big belly looking at her from the side, she's the one I saw on top of the rabbit run Friday)




































Mr Fox is still fast asleep on top of the shed.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh Kammie, that is scary!! Thankfully your bunnies are locked away safely.
Jacqui


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

he will stay till he gets them he knows were they are


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

OMG thats scary


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

So Crofty any advice on doing a four way bond with with two being dominant? Think I'm going to have to try and bond the four of them and have all of them indoors, only way they'll be safe. So glad I didn't let them out this morning, I was considering it but with it being really cold thought they'd be happier in the shed.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> this is more scary:thumbup1:


Can I borrow it? Or do you want to come visit me and play with mr fox?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Can I borrow it? Or do you want to come visit me and play with mr fox?


wish you lived near i would be there:thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

We have a spare bed if needed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> We have a spare bed if needed!


oh a holiday very tempting.be very carefull he wont give up:mad2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> oh a holiday very tempting.be very carefull he wont give up:mad2:


I know he won't thats why the rabbits have stayed in the shed since I saw him about. Foxes kill for fun don't they? So throwing some food up there to feed him and stop him being hungry won't do any use at stopping him attacking the rabbits.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I know he won't thats why the rabbits have stayed in the shed since I saw him about. Foxes kill for fun don't they? So throwing some food up there to feed him and stop him being hungry won't do any use at stopping him attacking the rabbits.


They dont kill for fun. Its a complete myth spread by people who dont understand the natural behaviour of predators.

But feeding him probably wont stop him, unless you feed every single day and he realises he has a reliable food source. But by doing that you are only encouraging him to come to your property.

Shooting foxes, or any animal, in a built up area is a criminal offence.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I know he won't thats why the rabbits have stayed in the shed since I saw him about. Foxes kill for fun don't they? So throwing some food up there to feed him and stop him being hungry won't do any use at stopping him attacking the rabbits.


dont feed him wont do any good he wants you buns be carefull when you let them out he may hide and run out and grab one.he is allso looking in next doors garden do they have animals


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think they only have a cat. But there is always squirrels running up and down the trees at the back. He's still sat on the shed licking his bum now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I think they only have a cat. But there is always squirrels running up and down the trees at the back. He's still sat on the shed licking his bum now.


get some firecrackers and throw them at him he wont like that:thumbup1:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You can trap them in a humane trap though....

Foxes are ruthless killers, the fact they will kill/maul every chicken in a barn of 100 and not take one is evidence enough for me.

And the fact they just ripped my sisters rabbits apart and poo'd all over her garden.

I understand them perfectly, they are beautiful clever creatures and will stay that way as long as they do not come near any of my animals.

They need their fear back, thats the problem.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm I'm trying anything at the moment. How reliable is dog wee or man wee? I've tried those Foxwatch things that make a sound foxes hate, scoot on top of the shed, OH wee'd in the garden, running out shouting it at and nothing so far has worked. He just looks at us when we go out to scare him off and only runs when we get close, he sniffs the Foxwatch thingys. Just glad the shed is solid and the run the girls have is heavy metal with wire underneath.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They dont kill for fun. Its a complete myth spread by people who dont understand the natural behaviour of predators.
> 
> But feeding him probably wont stop him, unless you feed every single day and he realises he has a reliable food source. But by doing that you are only encouraging him to come to your property.
> 
> Shooting foxes, or any animal, in a built up area is a criminal offence.


a fox killed all my chickens and ducks never took any they kill for fun fact my mastif killed fox:thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> You can trap them in a humane trap though....
> 
> Foxes are ruthless killers, the fact they will kill/maul every chicken in a barn of 100 and not take one is evidence enough for me.
> 
> ...


I do like foxes but not when they're after my girls. As long as he's just asleep on the shed and the girls are safely locked in the shed I won't go and chase him off but if the girls were in the run I'd be out there in a shot.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They dont kill for fun. Its a complete myth spread by people who dont understand the natural behaviour of predators.
> 
> But feeding him probably wont stop him, unless you feed every single day and he realises he has a reliable food source. But by doing that you are only encouraging him to come to your property.
> 
> Shooting foxes, or any animal, in a built up area is a criminal offence.


Totally agree with you Nonnie.
I was wondering when this would turn into a fox bashing thread


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I like foxes, but I would chase them off even when the bunnys are in the shed or they will get more confident that they are safe in your yard.. What if you put the hose on them, everytime they come. Or get a cap gun (kids toy) and shoot it when they are there, the noise should pee them off.
I really feel sorry for the fox and his mate, it's a shame they can't be humanely trapped and put somewhere else..


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I kind of feel sorry for him too, its why I didn't chase him off and sat watching to keep an eye out in case he did try getting in the shed. I am tempted to call a wildlife rescue and see if they can come out to put a trap on top of the shed to move them somewhere else but even then another fox will take over the territory and the next one may be more likely to "play" with my girls.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I'd ring the wildlife people, but do you think they would take both them so they aren't separated from there little family?
They are just biding there time till they get a split second to grab a bunny, so they should be moved on as soon as possible.
I can't imagine what it must be like to have that many foxes stalking the neighbourhood, we have a few but they are mainly further out near the outskirts. And you rarely see them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know how reliable the traps would be at catching both of them. It would probably be a case of them coming to set up another trap after one has been caught.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Totally agree with you Nonnie.
> I was wondering when this would turn into a fox bashing thread


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I don't know how reliable the traps would be at catching both of them. It would probably be a case of them coming to set up another trap after one has been caught.


You'd have to get an expert to do it, foxes are very clever and if they suspect anything they wont go anywhere near it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they are very beautiful creatures, but I think if she need feeding they will do anything. can you not put some metal mesh fencing on the top of your fences to stop them getting into your garden? They must know the food is there or they wouldve move on to find a warm den. its weird that they are out in the day too. Have u got the thick metal mesh on your shed windows or the perspects still? they will be able to bite through the thin mesh.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The other option is an electric fence lots of people find these effective.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> they are very beautiful creatures, but I think if she need feeding they will do anything. can you not put some metal mesh fencing on the top of your fences to stop them getting into your garden? They must know the food is there or they wouldve move on to find a warm den. its weird that they are out in the day too. Have u got the thick metal mesh on your shed windows or the perspects still? they will be able to bite through the thin mesh.


The windows are glass, will be putting some heavy duty mesh on the inside to be safe. I see the foxes around a lot during the day but hardly ever see them late at night or in the evenings. I'm slightly worried about the rabbits getting mange and fleas from them too, the foxes are constantly scratching between their naps. They look quite mangy with a few bald patches, the male has an old injury to one of its hind legs (few weeks ago he had a big gash on his leg but looks like its healed now) and limps so isn't too good at jumping luckily. The female is the one I'm worried about as its her I've seen in the garden not just sat on the shed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Totally agree with you Nonnie.
> I was wondering when this would turn into a fox bashing thread


:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh I can't believe how bold and unafraid they are! I would speak to your local council and wildlife trust about moving them as they are probably carrying all sorts of disease and if they don't get your buns they might get someone elses who aren't kept so securely. It will also be better for the fox to be in the country too surely? Or if they can't move them maybe there is a way they could humanely 'dispose of them' which really would be a shame as they are lovely creatures but they can't live alongside people unfortunately


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree that they kill for fun, they killed my 6 chickens and never took one, then they killed my neighbours 10 chickens and left them all there too!

They are beautiful creatures but they cant live alongside us. 
Try phoning the council they'll be able to put you through to the right department for advice.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to agree with what has been said already, they are sitting there as they know your buns are inside so the sooner they are gone the better.

Again, I personally wouldn't feed them, they will come back. The electric fence is a good idea :thumbup1: could maybe put something on the top of the shed to stop them sitting on it?? carpet grippers maybe? (also gives any potential burglars a bit of a nightmare!)

get onto the council/a pest controller a.s.a.p hun!!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

We lost our bunny to a fox.. it was during the day and my OHs parents were there. Fox just jumped in her run and killed her in a matter of seconds right in front of them.. they could not believe how bold it was. They chased the fox off so we could collect our poor bunny and have her cremated rather then eaten by the fox.

Im desperate for another bunny but we have so many foxes round here I dont want to go through that again. 

Our next door neighbour at the time worked for the RSPCA and he offered to have the fox family humanely removed from the area but we didnt bother as our bunny was already lost.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zayna said:


> We lost our bunny to a fox.. it was during the day and my OHs parents were there. Fox just jumped in her run and killed her in a matter of seconds right in front of them.. they could not believe how bold it was. They chased the fox off so we could collect our poor bunny and have her cremated rather then eaten by the fox.
> 
> Im desperate for another bunny but we have so many foxes round here I dont want to go through that again.
> 
> Our next door neighbour at the time worked for the RSPCA and he offered to have the fox family humanely removed from the area but we didnt bother as our bunny was already lost.


aww sorry to hear this Zayna  I think a lot of bunny owners have had some sort of bad fox experience on here, it is worrying..

I lived/worked in London and we were on the 4h floor of an old building that had and external stair case fire exit. We used to have the door open in the summer but had to leave it shut after a fox decided to poke his head into the office and have a look around


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Totally agree with you Nonnie.
> I was wondering when this would turn into a fox bashing thread


and oddly enough, you only pop up in here when someone mentions the word 'fox'


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> and oddly enough, you only pop up in here when someone mentions the word 'fox'


Very true Tink


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> and oddly enough, you only pop up in here when someone mentions the word 'fox'


ha ha so true


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was getting de ja vu


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I was getting de ja vu


:biggrin::001_wub:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> and oddly enough, you only pop up in here when someone mentions the word 'fox'


haha i nearly posted exactly the same thing but restrained myself lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My poor girls. I'm now spending a few hours a day sat in the garden freezing my bum off so they can have a full run around the garden to make sure the still get exercise but no fox gets them. Just been sat out there for an hour now and they loved it despite the wet paws they are now flicking to get water off. I feel so sorry for them, they've gone from being free range in a nice big garden to being kept in a metal run and now being stuck in a shed when I can't be outside watching them. I'd spend all day out there with them so they could run if I could but I need to spend some time indoors too so George and Ember get to run around and not be stuck in the kitchen whilst I'm not watching them. 

Although I'd never hurt a fox that shot gun is sounding more and more tempting so my rabbits can have some freedom again.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

be careful , because even though your outside with them the fox can get one of your babies before you can stop it


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

crofty said:


>


Oh my god, you didn't just roll your eyes at me


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

waterlily said:


> be careful , because even though your outside with them the fox can get one of your babies before you can stop it


I don't take my eyes off them when they're out and stay close to them. Looking up at the shed every now and then to make sure I'm not being watched as well. Thing is theres only so much I can do they still need exercise or I'd be being cruel to them keeping them shut up in a shed all day. Catch 22, leave them in a shed with no exercise where a fox can't get them or let them have a run with the risk of a fox grabbing a take away.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Oh my god, you didn't just roll your eyes at me


Yep i did and counted to ten.... ok maybe 20.

Not really sure why you insist on coming on here just to cause arguements, you seem to have nothing constructive to say that is why i rolled my eyes.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yep i did and counted to ten.... ok maybe 20.
> 
> Not really sure why you insist on coming on here just to cause arguements, you seem to have nothing constructive to say that is why i rolled my eyes.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey! Don't start any arguments this thread was purely to show the pics of mr fox. Foxes are beautiful animals but they are horrible when they come near my babies. I like watching foxes but I'd much rather go to a woodland area than watch them in my own back garden.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Marcia the last time you can along to rabbits you upset the person who made the thread and now you are doing it again.
If you want a fox arguement why not go to the right section? Like ive said before rabbit owners are not great lovers of foxes so if it upset's you so much seeing people have a bad word against them maybe the rabbit section isnt for you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Oh my god, you didn't just roll your eyes at me


for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Back on topic! Any suggestions for keeping foxy away other than bugging the council to come move them. Apart from keeping the rabbits in a steel box how can I keep them safe now foxy knows they're here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Back on topic! Any suggestions for keeping foxy away other than bugging the council to come move them. Apart from keeping the rabbits in a steel box how can I keep them safe now foxy knows they're here?


you cant he wont go away


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

No he won't go away now he knows there's food to be had I don't think. Your best bet would be to have them moved. Have you tried ringing your local wildlife trust? They'll propbably be happy to move them as its not safe for the foxes being in an urban area as people will try goodness knows what to get rid of them including shooting, poisoning etc


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie have you thought about what i said about an electric fence?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Kammie have you thought about what i said about an electric fence?


Crofty do you know if they are very expensive?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

umber said:


> Crofty do you know if they are very expensive?


he will jump over it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Crofty do you know if they are very expensive?


Have a look here, depends where you get it from

Electric fencing for horses poultry and sheep


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

borderer said:


> he will jump over it


Maybe, it will help deter though, id put it round the shed too.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> for you :thumbup1:


Those spoons are awesome, I bought some for friends a few years back but they said something different 

Kammie I'm sorry to hear foxes are after your buns  A few years back they killed my cat so I know how much of a nuisance they are


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I live in an upstairs maisonette so wouldn't have anywhere to plug an electric fence in without wires going through the shared bit. I had thought of getting the netting type to spread across the top of the shed to stop him going on there but its finding somewhere to plug in that would be a problem. Theres a lot of cats in the area as well that go on the shed and I wouldn't want to hurt other peoples pets with it. Also the other place the fox is getting in is over the 4ft fence which belongs to the neighbours who are a nightmare to try and speak to as we've tried asking them about putting up a 6ft even when we offered to pay for it they said no.

Edit: Just looked at that site Crofty, I never realised you could get it powered from a battery I thought it was off the mains. I may invest in the netting to lay on top of the shed to hopefully stop foxy being able to stand on there. Will the netting still work as well if its laying down rather than upright? Just need a solution for the 4ft fence belonging to the neighbours.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I live in an upstairs maisonette so wouldn't have anywhere to plug an electric fence in without wires going through the shared bit. I had thought of getting the netting type to spread across the top of the shed to stop him going on there but its finding somewhere to plug in that would be a problem. Theres a lot of cats in the area as well that go on the shed and I wouldn't want to hurt other peoples pets with it. Also the other place the fox is getting in is over the 4ft fence which belongs to the neighbours who are a nightmare to try and speak to as we've tried asking them about putting up a 6ft even when we offered to pay for it they said no.


You dont plug it in you have a independent battery unit by the fencing, i have electric fencing for my horses. 6ft fence wont make a difference my sister has a 6ft fence either side of her garden and a 10ft wall behind, didnt stop the foxes getting her buns. The fence wont harm the casts but it will deter them too after one shock!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

6ft is the limit on fencing thats the problem. Would trelis along the top of all the fences help or just make it easier for the fox?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Kammie said:


> 6ft is the limit on fencing thats the problem. Would trelis along the top of all the fences help or just make it easier for the fox?


if he can get on ya roof a fence wont stop him


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think some thin wire trellis would help, not the wooden square stuff.


----------

